# Gerbils vs Cat



## Wolfsbane1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello,
I am considering getting either a pair of gerbils (I love them and their burrowing habits) or a cat (I have adored cats my whole life). I really like both and whichever pet I get I will look after very well. Cats are more expensive, but I think it will be easier to convince my parents to get a cat rather than gerbils because my parents love cats as well and aren't familiar with gerbils.
We have a hamster cage in the garage (a decent size) but of course gerbils cannot live in hamster cages, so we will need to buy a new gerbilarium, toys, food, everything.
We already have a family budgie Lexy who I really like, and he is very tame and sweet, lives in a big cage, has the best food (TRILL, Harrison's and Egg Food), a lot of toys, fresh water etc. but I would like a pet of my own. My parents have said that if we get a young kitten we can train him/her not to touch Lexy, but I am still concerned.
I live in the UK, so our biggest pet store is Pets at Home and they sell A LOT of small pet and cat supplies, but their gerbilarium is big (just about fits on an average desk) but is rather expensive (70 pounds).
Whichever pet I choose, I am saving up pocket money and hopefully I will have enough to make a convincing argument (plus I will make a care book on that type of pet).
Thank you, hope you can help
Paulina


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello.

As you have a budgie, I would say gerbils would be safer, though getting a cat is not completely out of the question.

Gerbils:
I would not recommend the Pets at Home gerbilarium as the platforms are just bars - not good for the gerbils paws and legs, too much danger of them breaking a leg/paw. I would recommend this:
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/gerbils_cages/189556
Very expensive I know, but my gerbils were very happy in theirs and it is now home to a hamster and I'm sure will be home to many more small animals.

I would recommend buying as many wooden toys as possible, my two loved gnawing and having so many wooden toys was brilliant for that.

My two loved their wheel, I got them a flying saucer wheel, so no danger of catching their tails, make sure the wheel is solid so no danger of catching their paws.

I always had hay for my two, they would eat it and use it to make a nest.

Gerbils are fantastic, I loved my two a lot and they were great fun to watch and they were so loving.


----------



## Wolfsbane1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for your reply, I think the Falco is a nice gerbilarium (and, yes, expensive) . I think I will probably get that one if I decide on gerbils...


----------

